# Не получается обновить portage

## dkorzhevin

Почитал документацию gentoo upgrade, выполнил команды "emerge --sync", "emerge portage" и получаю ошибку:

root@vz1852:~# emerge portage

* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild N ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.9 USE="-debug -static-libs -test"

[ebuild N ] app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta USE="nls threads -static-libs"

[ebuild U ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4 [3-r1]

[ebuild U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-8 [4-r3]

[ebuild N ] virtual/libffi-0

[ebuild U ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.3-r1 [1.2.18.1-r2] USE="(-multilib)"

[ebuild U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.65-r1 [2.61-r2]

[ebuild NS ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 [1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1]

[ebuild U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b [1.5.24] USE="-test%"

[ebuild U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.10 [1.0.11-r1]

[ebuild U ] app-admin/eselect-python-20100321 [20090606]

[ebuild NS ] dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3 [2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -tk -wininst"

[ebuild U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.8.3 [2.1.6.7] USE="-python3%"

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

then resume the merge.

[uninstall ] app-admin/eselect-news-20080320

[blocks b ] app-admin/eselect-news ("app-admin/eselect-news" is blocking app-admin/eselect-1.2.10)

[blocks B ] app-arch/lzma-utils ("app-arch/lzma-utils" is blocking app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta)

* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

* installed at the same time on the same system.

('ebuild', '/', 'app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta', 'merge') pulled in by

app-arch/xz-utils required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/sandbox-2.3-r1', 'merge')

('installed', '/', 'app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.6', 'nomerge') pulled in by

app-arch/lzma-utils required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org> (07 Mar 2010)

# Very old packages that people should have upgraded away from

# long ago. Courtesy mask ... time to upgrade.

# Added <sys-fs/e2fsprogs as well (halcy0n)

- sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news to read news items.

root@vz1852:~#

Как исправить?

----------

## ntsite

Для начала... У тебя вот эти пакеты

```
sys-libs/ss-1.40.8

sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8

sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8
```

Находятся в нестабильной ветке, потому надо разрешить (на свой страх и риск) их установить.

Делается это так:

```
~# /etc/portage

~# touch package.keywords
```

И в нем пишешь:

```
sys-libs/ss

sys-fs/e2fsprogs

sys-libs/com_err
```

Если у тебя такой файл есть, то просто впиши, то что я тебе сказал.

Как все впишешь, обновляй... Может я конечно и ерунду написал... Уж извините, только проснулся  :Smile: 

И почитай новости от gentoo...  :Smile:  Точно команду не помню, но вроде бы так.

```
~# eselect news
```

----------

## ntsite

А вообще, вот есть интересная темка... Правда там другие зависимости, но все же глянь...

http://www.gentoo.ru/node/10789

----------

## dkorzhevin

Спасибо за совет, но я пока решил откатить все изменения и переустановил систему на VDS, т.к. опыта администрирования Gentoo нет, а сайты нужно размещать уже сейчас.. Кроме того, вот что пишет хостер:

 *Quote:*   

> Техническая реализация VDS на OpenVZ включает в себя создание шаблонов, содержащие общие файлы всех VDS. Общие для всех файлы, такие, как bash, sshd, apache, php, mysql и т.д. хранятся в памяти сервера один раз. Это позволяет экономить память вашей VDS и добиваться эффективной работы, так как все необходимые библиотеки всегда в памяти. Также, количество уже установленных пакетов в вашей VDS довольно значительно и всё это не входит в вашу дисковую квоту.
> 
> Файлы шаблона могут массово обновляться, это означает, что без вашего участия версия ключевых пакетов будет поддерживаться в актуальном состоянии, снимая проблемы безопасности и необходимость ручного обновления систем.
> 
> Обратите внимание на то, что на шаблонной VDS нежелательно массово обновлять систему или пересобирать большие её части. В момент замены ключевые файлы и библиотеки будут помечены как ваши личные файлы, они начнут входить в вашу дисковую квоту, занимать вашу личную память и чаще читаться с диска, чем файлы системы из шаблона.
> ...

 

Т.е. получаеться - они вообще не рекомендуют самостоятельно обновлять систему?

----------

## ntsite

Заводи виртуальную тачку и учись  :Wink: 

----------

## dkorzhevin

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> Заводи виртуальную тачку и учись 

 

Вот и я подумал, что на сервере пока ничего менять не буду, а поучусь в virtualbox, читая handbook..

----------

## ntsite

Только ставь со stage3... Не мучайся! У меня есть доковский файл  :Smile:  Там буквально 20-30 команд, чтобы развернуть сервак... Ну а далее свои наработки (конфиги).

----------

## dkorzhevin

Я в принципе тоже думал использовать stage3, т.к. это по-идее должно здорово сэкономить время. Хотя, в нете пишут, что это просто немного "откладывает" компиляцию.. Поделишься файлом с командами? С радостью изучу..

До того, как начал изучать генту везде использовал арч, abs.. и все равно в генту "с наскока" не получилось обновить систему  :Smile: 

На всякий случай продублирую мыло: dkorzhevin ГАВ gmail com

----------

## ntsite

Завтра отправлю, сейчас уже 2 ночи  :Sad: 

В принципе да, но потом не так часто и не так много тяжелых пакетов за 1 раз  :Smile:  В любом случае пакеты обновляются, потому пересобираются... У меня к примеру арх ~amd64 (раньше была x86), на ней почему то много пакетов замаскированных... В общем стоят 2 проца 2х ядерных, собирается все в принципе быстро и не напрягает... А при stage3 самое долгое это ядро собрать... На 600 celeron'е такой процесс всегда на ночь оставлял...

----------

